# Marriott is Letting Guests Watch Netflix on Their Hotel TV



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 11, 2015)

Marriott is Letting Guests Watch Netflix on Their Hotel TV - by James Vincent/ Culture/ Entertainment/ Tech/ theverge.com

"Netflix subscribers staying at Marriott hotels in the US will soon be able to log in to their Netflix accounts just like at home. The hotel chain says it's created an "adapted" version of the Netflix app that will be available via its internet-connected TVs. Guests simply log in once at the beginning of their stay, and their credentials are wiped clean when they check out. (Guests who aren't already paying for Netflix can sign up for a free 30-day trial from the app or buy a full subscription.)..."

Richard


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 11, 2015)

This is very smart of them and hopefully will start a trend of other hotels offering this as well. It would be nice to not need to take a Roku or other device with to stream video.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> This is very smart of them and hopefully will start a trend of other hotels offering this as well. It would be nice to not need to take a Roku or other device with to stream video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I agree this is nice plus.  I usually travel with a travel router and chromecast, but those can be a hassle to setup, plus sometimes its hard to get to the right ports on the backs of the TVs.


----------



## Designerd (Jun 12, 2015)

Great travel perk for sure!
Just left Wyndam Ocean Blvd in Mrytle Beach,SC and they have implemented the Free WiFi to check emails or browse Web and the fee based to stream movies...hate the nickel and dime tactics!:annoyed:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2015)

Designerd said:


> Great travel perk for sure!
> Just left Wyndam Ocean Blvd in Mrytle Beach,SC and they have implemented the Free WiFi to check emails or browse Web and the fee based to stream movies...hate the nickel and dime tactics!:annoyed:



I think it is more of a way to temper demand. Netflix requires a lot of bandwidth, perhaps more than they think their network can handle. By charging a fee to use it, you have fewer people using Netflix thus opening up bandwidth for those just browsing the web or checking email. If too many people were using the wifi to access Netflix it could perhaps bring the entire network down making it unusable for everyone.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 15, 2015)

That would be awesome, but it sounds like they literally just mean "Marriott" and not their other brands:



> The service is only currently available at six locations with a further six being added this summer. Marriott says it plans to roll out the Netflix app to 100 properties by the end of 2015, and to "nearly all" of its 300 US hotels by the end of next year.


I guess we can hope that if it's a success it will roll out to other Marriott brands, and that other chains will follow suit.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope this catches on elsewhere too.

The DRI managed resort I just visited, Riviera Beach and Shores, had new TVs installed that have this capacity but it's not set up for use. We asked about it and they just said "it's not set up yet" so the implication is they might add that feature in the future.


----------



## tante (Jun 16, 2015)

Im surprised netflix hasn't sold hotels a computer that has the most popular shows loaded on it so customers can stream from that instead of the internet.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2015)

tante said:


> Im surprised netflix hasn't sold hotels a computer that has the most popular shows loaded on it so customers can stream from that instead of the internet.




Supporting a hardware appliance is quite expensive for vendors. Considering that Netflix has optimized their streaming (and continues to do so) it's very likely better for us that their only requirement is internet access and a device to watch it on. It's really not asking too much for hotels to find a solution on their own...especially since this isn't a difficult item to solve.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tante (Jun 16, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Supporting a hardware appliance is quite expensive for vendors. Considering that Netflix has optimized their streaming (and continues to do so) it's very likely better for us that their only requirement is internet access and a device to watch it on. It's really not asking too much for hotels to find a solution on their own...especially since this isn't a difficult item to solve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



They have to support a hardware appliance(s) for internet access already. Access points, routers, modems all take an IT staff. Add in the tv system (ppv, etc) and the computers at the front desk and back office and telecom (phone systems) and there are quite a few systems for someone to support. 

I almost applied for a Westin IT job about a decade ago, just for cheap hotel rates for traveling.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 16, 2015)

They could certainly design a fairly "plug and play" type of caching device, and I could see a lot of advantages to doing so, but it's probably cheaper and easier just to throw bandwidth at the problem.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2015)

tante said:


> They have to support a hardware appliance(s) for internet access already. Access points, routers, modems all take an IT staff. Add in the tv system (ppv, etc) and the computers at the front desk and back office and telecom (phone systems) and there are quite a few systems for someone to support.
> 
> I almost applied for a Westin IT job about a decade ago, just for cheap hotel rates for traveling.




That's not what I meant. A "hardware appliance" is an industry term for what in this instance would be a Netflix branded local server, and which Netflix would need to support. I was referring to Netflix cost of support, not local IT staff. The industry is, in general, moving away from local appliances, so a new Netflix local device is not very likely. Again, it's easier to work with others to package their service in another form and let a different company support the hardware, etc.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tante (Jun 16, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> That's not what I meant. A "hardware appliance" is an industry term for what in this instance would be a Netflix branded local server, and which Netflix would need to support. I was referring to Netflix cost of support, not local IT staff. The industry is, in general, moving away from local appliances, so a new Netflix local device is not very likely. Again, it's easier to work with others to package their service in another form and let a different company support the hardware, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Why does Netflix need to be primary support for it? I agree that cloud computing is growing but with net neutrality it may be good to have backup plans, especially with content that can essentially be multicast. All I am saying is that not all traffic is created equal and there are some areas where a hardware appliance might make sense.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 16, 2015)

Thinking about it more, I'm not sure that a hardware appliance would make sense for a typical hotel.

The average hotel has about 150 rooms.  The average occupancy rate is under 70%.  That means about 100 occupied rooms.  While some people may spend time in their hotel rooms and may stream video, and particularly Netflix, I would be surprised if over 10% of the guests on any given night are streaming Netflix.  So that's about 10 people streaming Netflix on a given night.  With the variety they have, how many of those will be popular movies that have been cached to the hardware appliance?  At best, half?  So you're talking about 5 movies a night or 150 movies a month that would be cached.  That doesn't seem like enough to be worthwhile.

Maybe with a considerably larger hotel (thousands of rooms) and/or a place where people stream videos much more frequently.

ALSO: You can't forget legal issues of caching commercial movies.  I bet that could be a sticky point.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2015)

tante said:


> Why does Netflix need to be primary support for it? I agree that cloud computing is growing but with net neutrality it may be good to have backup plans, especially with content that can essentially be multicast. All I am saying is that not all traffic is created equal and there are some areas where a hardware appliance might make sense.




Certainly Netflix doesn't have to be prime support. They could definitely work out an arrangement with a third party to produce, sell and maintain these devices and build a sync process to download popular shows, etc. I just don't see it happening as it's becoming less and less of a popular decision in enterprise IT. It's so much easier to just keep it in the cloud that there is really little compelling reason to do otherwise. 

Can you imagine the front desk calls a hotel would get when their local device breaks? Why add more complexity to the hotel/resort when they already have internet connectivity (and can, within reason, easily add more)? 

BTW, the technical demand for video streaming resources may actually surprise you. It seems easy at first glance, but if you have a Marriott hotel with x hundred rooms and a fair percentage of them want to watch Netflix at the same time, the number of servers and/or size of them could easily be more than we would think. This isn't a small email or local search appliance we're taking about here. If I owned a hotel, I'd want the service in the cloud where I don't have to provide power, local support, or pay the cost for hardware, etc. And I don't see Netflix paying for the hardware since they already pay a lot to offer simultaneous streams to anywhere for millions of users.

I think you're missing the big picture.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Thinking about it more, I'm not sure that a hardware appliance would make sense for a typical hotel.
> 
> The average hotel has about 150 rooms.  The average occupancy rate is under 70%.  That means about 100 occupied rooms.  While some people may spend time in their hotel rooms and may stream video, and particularly Netflix, I would be surprised if over 10% of the guests on any given night are streaming Netflix.  So that's about 10 people streaming Netflix on a given night.  With the variety they have, how many of those will be popular movies that have been cached to the hardware appliance?  At best, half?  So you're talking about 5 movies a night or 150 movies a month that would be cached.  That doesn't seem like enough to be worthwhile.
> 
> ...




Yup. This is another valid viewpoint. Either way, it doesn't make sense to me.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tante (Jun 16, 2015)

Good points guys. Just so you know this is already done (not with Netflix yet) at hospitals. So locally cached content is not a new idea.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 16, 2015)

tante said:


> Good points guys. Just so you know this is already done (not with Netflix yet) at hospitals. So locally cached content is not a new idea.


True, but then you are back to the small number of video on demand offerings that they have now instead of the full Netflix catalog.  
What about the adult titles, I thought hotels made big bux on those, is that going away too?


----------



## tante (Jun 16, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> True, but then you are back to the small number of video on demand offerings that they have now instead of the full Netflix catalog.
> What about the adult titles, I thought hotels made big bux on those, is that going away too?



I don't understand your comment. Netflix is a complimentary service not a replacement for tv and ppv in hotels.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2015)

tante said:


> Good points guys. Just so you know this is already done (not with Netflix yet) at hospitals. So locally cached content is not a new idea.




It's done on planes. In hospitals. Probably more places.

But this is old tech from a time when the Internet was slow. There is no compelling reason I can think of to build a new box that does this today, for Netflix. It doesn't fit their business model.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 16, 2015)

Like I said, much easier and cheaper just to throw bandwidth at the problem.  Bandwidth is cheap (as long as you're not on an airplane or a cruise ship).


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 17, 2015)

tante said:


> I don't understand your comment. Netflix is a complimentary service not a replacement for tv and ppv in hotels.




Why would Marriott invest in infrastructure to cache Netfix content when they would recieve no revenue (ppv)?  As others have said, bandwidth is all that is needed.

I stayed at a Marriott Residence Inn in Irvine this past Saturday, the TV was still set up using analog.  If thats any indication it will be a long slow rollout.  I watched Netflix on my iPad, at least the wifi was decent.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## tante (Jun 17, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Why would Marriott invest in infrastructure to cache Netfix content when they would recieve no revenue (ppv)?  As others have said, bandwidth is all that is needed.
> 
> I stayed at a Marriott Residence Inn in Irvine this past Saturday, the TV was still set up using analog.  If thats any indication it will be a long slow rollout.  I watched Netflix on my iPad, at least the wifi was decent.
> 
> ...



This is a good point and makes me wonder why Mariott did this in the first place. Are they getting revenue for this? Aren't they just hurting their own ppv sales?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2015)

They probably ARE getting revenue from Netflix, at least for people who sign up for new service.


----------



## tante (Jun 17, 2015)

I meant from hotel guests.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2015)

tante said:


> This is a good point and makes me wonder why Mariott did this in the first place. Are they getting revenue for this? Aren't they just hurting their own ppv sales?



I think they are looking at it more from a point of view of becoming more competitive in the hotel industry. Perhaps no direct income from offering the service, but people more willing to stay at a Marriott over another chain because of the service being offered.


----------



## icydog (Jun 18, 2015)

Designerd said:


> Great travel perk for sure!
> Just left Wyndam Ocean Blvd in Mrytle Beach,SC and they have implemented the Free WiFi to check emails or browse Web and the fee based to stream movies...hate the nickel and dime tactics!:annoyed:


That's Wyndham for you.  They always nickel and dime you to death!


----------

